# recomend a pressure washer



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

its another toy i just got to own, would use it to clean the house and driveway, maybe some extra dirty toys i may find, sometime my cars

oh yea and less than $500


----------



## waffler (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought a cheap electric power washer from freds . Does a good jof of washing the house and the Toys


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

We got one at Work about a month ago from Home Depot and it seems to work fine. Honda motor. I think it was around $400. I need one also.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a used, craftsman, 1800psi. I paid 20 bucks for it, cleaned the carb (B&S) and off it went. Works good. There's alot of none running/working pressure washers around. 

Mostly they quit working do to, using well water with alot of minerals, like iron and sulfur. I always put some dawn dish soap in the hose inlet, and run a second or two, before storing it. Hasn't failed yet.


----------



## d-dogg (Sep 22, 2010)

I got the low end kaercher from Costco 7 years ago. Subaru engine. Works just fine.
$350 I think was the price.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

there is a few ones im looking at one is at sams its like 2400psi and under $500 another in the northern catalog is 3000psi 2.5GPM for 349 with a knock off honda engine


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

my pressure washer is one of the briggs branded units 2550 psi i got it as a factory reman for 199 and love it one of the best power equipment purchases i have made. if you hvae any factory outlet stores near you go check them out you would be suprised at the deals you will find.


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

Last Christmas I received an MTD Troy-Bilt from Lowes w/6Hp. Briggs. Briggs is backing the warranty for it so maybe it was actually made by them. So far after 6 hrs it has worked great! 

According to a response I received back from the pump manufacture the best way to keep it alive is to run water through it once a month to keep the parts from seizing up due to corrosion. 



Its so darn hard to keep track of who's making what anymore.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Mark / Ohio said:


> Last Christmas I received an MTD Troy-Bilt from Lowes w/6Hp. Briggs. Briggs is backing the warranty for it so maybe it was actually made by them. So far after 6 hrs it has worked great!
> 
> According to a response I received back from the pump manufacture the best way to keep it alive is to run water through it once a month to keep the parts from seizing up due to corrosion.
> 
> ...


Ya, that's what I've bin told too. Lack of use, is harder on it than anything.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I've got a Craftsman 2100 PSI, with a Briggs & Stratton 3.5 HP on it about three years ago, was around $300. Prior to that had two electric models, one I got from Northern Tool and the other from Sears. In all honesty, I liked the electric ones better, as even though they don't hold up as long as the gasoline one did, and you have to fool with the cord dragging around, it was much easier to use, just as powerful, a whole lot lighter, and no gasoline or engine to have to maintain. After power washing my privacy fence this year, I'm seriously considering giving the gas one to my son-in-law and just going out and buying a new electric one this coming Spring. If you do decide to get a gasoline model, I strongly recommend you get one with wheels to move it around, that was another mistake I made . 

Good luck in your quest .


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

See if you can find a used pressure washer with a good 13hp Honda GX390 engine and a blown pump for a couple of hundred bucks. Then buy yourself a new 4000 psi AR pump on ebay for $280.00. Unbolt the old, bolt on the new and ka-Blammo! You got yourself a kick-ass unit for under five hundred bucks!


----------



## james_beacon (Nov 24, 2018)

89yt12 said:


> its another toy i just got to own, would use it to clean the house and driveway, maybe some extra dirty toys i may find, sometime my cars
> 
> oh yea and less than $500


You can easily pick up a 3.5gpm @ 2500 psi one with a honda engine for around $400 pretty much anywhere. Walmart might even have one.

They are good and should last you for your needs.


----------



## DavidTattersall (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd suggest something like this, it's not the highest pressure but should do the job for your price bracket.

https://www.tankservices.co.uk/pres...p-cleanmatic-cl24rk-electric-pressure-washer/

If you were looking to do a lot of patio though I'd advise investing in something like this, a flat surface cleaner:

https://www.tankservices.co.uk/pres...16-flat-surface-cleaner-for-pressure-washers/

Cheers,
David Tattersall


----------



## ngyuen (Feb 13, 2019)

I purchased a pressure washer from Watercannon.com several months ago. It has a Honda GX 200 with RCV Triplex pump 2.8 GPM, 3300 PSI. The service guy from that company assured me this pump was as good or better than the comparable CAT pump. I paid $765. So far I really like it.


----------



## james_beacon (Nov 24, 2018)

ngyuen said:


> I purchased a pressure washer from Watercannon.com several months ago. It has a Honda GX 200 with RCV Triplex pump 2.8 GPM, 3300 PSI. The service guy from that company assured me this pump was as good or better than the comparable CAT pump. I paid $765. So far I really like it.


When we do our power washing in detroit mi, we use a 16gpm 3500psi pressure washer. Its two 8gpm with 3500 psi plumbed together running a 60 inch surface cleaner. Or sometimes we use two 48 inch surface cleaners running 8gpm each. We can clean about 24ksqft an hour of semi dirty concrete. If it was all residential we might be able to get more. We haul 500 gallons in a tank and use hydrants. At the end of this year we are looking at running 24gpm total with 3 8gpm machines running 48 inch surface cleaners. It's expensive to get going but you can really sell on the fact that it takes you 1/3rd or even less of the time than your competition and to be honest a lot of our best paying jobs are time restricted.


----------



## james_beacon (Nov 24, 2018)

ngyuen said:


> I purchased a pressure washer from Watercannon.com several months ago. It has a Honda GX 200 with RCV Triplex pump 2.8 GPM, 3300 PSI. The service guy from that company assured me this pump was as good or better than the comparable CAT pump. I paid $765. So far I really like it.


Also would like to point out that when we do our power washing in detroit mi and actually do use a 4gpm machine sometimes, however this is for graffiti removal. but yeah, if you want to do this professionally you should be running a minimum of 4gpm and upgrade to 8gpm asap.


----------

